# Gwynt Standard Poodles?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Looking at the website, she looks really good! Seems to do all the things I would be looking for. If you get a puppy from her please keep us updated.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Raindrops said:


> Looking at the website, she looks really good! Seems to do all the things I would be looking for. If you get a puppy from her please keep us updated.


 Adding them to the rec list


----------

